# Cul de sac



## amylis1 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello,

Im a new coder and I am looking for a diagnosis code for cul de sac fulllness.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you!!


----------



## ajs (Nov 2, 2011)

amylis1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Im a new coder and I am looking for a diagnosis code for cul de sac fulllness.
> 
> ...



There is no code for this.  If there is no further explanation of the sign or symptom you have to use a code like 629.89 other specified disorder of female genital organs.


----------

